
Buying a $500 House in Detroit: bidding on the soul of my city - gerbilly
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/apr/11/detroit-michigan-500-dollar-house-rust-belt-america
======
hentrep
Link to his Reddit AMA yesterday:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/64sark/i_bought_a_hou...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/64sark/i_bought_a_house_in_detroit_for_500_ask_me/)

------
zeroer
Obligatory: but then you have to live in Detroit.

His story is interesting from a handyman/do-it-yourself standpoint, but it
doesn't seem all that pleasant.

~~~
tdingman
Have you ever been? I spent 2012-2016 living there and rehabbing my own
figurative $500 house (it was actually $8,200), and I had a blast. There are
many parts of the city in bad shape, but there's something special happening
there now. It's not for everyone, but it's more than the hellscape it's made
out to be.

~~~
zeroer
No, admittedly I've never been.

But I didn't mean it as some abstract "Detroit is bad" comment. I meant it
more specifically. Someone tried to break into his house. And streetlights and
road crews are apparently a recent development.

Quote from his AMA: "Detroit is a dangerous city, and someone did try to kick
in my door one night-- It's a story I tell in the book. But I think what makes
me the most safe is a good relationship with my neighbors. They look out for
me, and I for them. I can't say it won't ever happen, as almost all of my
neighbors have been broken into"

Maybe that's an acceptable situation for some people, but I'd pay money to
move to a better neighborhood.

------
tropo
In other words, the USA does not have a housing shortage.

We just want to live in the most desirable places -- no surprise -- and we'll
even be homeless to do so. Having a house of your own in Detroit is evidently
less desirable than being homeless in San Francisco. Dignity has gone out of
style, and the assistance is pretty good these days.

~~~
ctvo
Without a job, without a way to pay taxes how do you not end up homeless
again? A 500 USD home is not a one time payment. The article mentions a couple
who worked for 30+ years (and I assume have your approved level of dignity?)
losing their home.

~~~
bfuller
not to mention it is mostly a food desert

